

Ask HN: What's a great algorithms book? - kemiller

A web resource would do, too.  I'm looking for an engaging read, and a tool for recognizing patterns, more than a complete dissertation on the subject.
======
dmlorenzetti
To recognize patterns, a great resource is Steven Skiena's "Algorithm Design
Manual."

After a few introductory/overview chapters, it launches into a dictionary of
algorithms, organized by problem description. There are also pointers to
implementations, but the focus is high-level descriptions of what sorts of
algorithms for look for, and how to choose among them.

~~~
relaunched
I'll second Skiena's work. It's amazing, pragmatic advice and an enjoyable
read.

------
marshray
I learned from Sedgewick <http://www.amazon.com/gp/product/032157351X/>

However, it was a much earlier edition and all the examples are in Pascal.
Having to mentally convert the code from 1-based arrays to 0-based like any
decent language has been a major pain over the years.

This looks like a C version: [http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-
Parts-1-4-Fundamentals-Stru...](http://www.amazon.com/Algorithms-
Parts-1-4-Fundamentals-Structures/dp/0201314525/)

------
rmk
<https://www.cs.berkeley.edu/~vazirani/algorithms/all.pdf>

A little more accessible, I think.

------
brudgers
Web source, WikiBooks:

<http://en.wikibooks.org/wiki/Algorithms>

